# Inflatable Crane Dekes



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Has anyone ever used any inflatable crane dekes? I know some are made my Cherokee Sports and I think that is the same company that makes featherlite decoys. I'm looking to pic up a few crane dekes because around here the geese stick to the fields with the cranes. What type of crane decoy are you guys using and from where?


----------



## blazzin1 (May 28, 2005)

I just happened to run across those inflatables by Cherokee Sports just the other night while surfing the web. They sure look good to me!!! I'm just concerned with how durable they'd be. And also how much movement they would have, don't want too much!!! Those Cranes are awful "skiddish". Plus it gets plenty windy up here in ND, I'm just afraid they'd blow around like a balloon on a stick!!!! But for the price, I think I'm willing to try them!!! It's alot better than $50 a piece for those plastic hard-bodies!!!! I'd like to hear if anyone has had any experience with these inflatables too!!!


----------



## allan3692 (Aug 17, 2006)

Pete's Bait Shop in Devils Lake carries the Cherokee Sports inflatable sandhill crane decoy. They sell for $11.99/ea or $129/doz. He also carries crane calls. Tele# 701-662-8033. He has five dozen on hand takes about a week to get more in.


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

I bought a few at Pete's bait shop in Devils Lake on the way the Rugby this weekend. There are quite a few cranes north of Knox, the decoys aren't half bad for an inflatable, the stakes suck though, I put them in fiberglass stakes made for the duck magnets and they looked pretty good. Only shot one crane, man those things are hard to decoy, they did come in though, if you use dekes put them downwind of the blinds quite a way back.


----------



## ztrain (Jul 26, 2006)

The guide I hunted with in Canada doesn't mess with crane decoys anymore because they only pass then land outside of the decoys. He just set us up for goose hunting with a crane call and we had several flocks come well within range durring our goose hunt. Even had a flock settle in with canada goose decoys, but the pass shots where better because there is a lot of meat and wings just looking right in the sites when they are in the air flying at you or from side to side.


----------



## smitherman (Sep 18, 2007)

I bought some of the cherokee inflatable duck decoys, photo printed just like the crane. They are very durable, i even carry them in the bag with my G&H decoys. The stakes are the only thing I would be concerned with on the inflatables.


----------

